# Erfahrungen mit einem Bootszelt?



## ingo39 (4. Juni 2016)

Hallo, ich will mal mit meinem Boot über Nacht auf einem Gewässer bleiben und suche ein Bootszelt. Hat jemand Erfahrungen (positiv/negativ) zu berichten? Alternativ nehme ich ein Wurfzelt für 39,95 und "bändel" das an Reling fest, drunter kommt ne Siebdruckplatte - fertig... 
Gruß Ingo


----------



## bike44rot (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einem Bootszelt?*

Hallo Ingo,

wir haben ein Omegaplast Shark 540 und das Bootszelt von Ehmanns.

Es ist einigermaßen einfach zum Aufbauen und hält auch mal einen richtigen Regenguss stand.





Dafür ist auch der Preis nicht ohne.


----------



## tomsen83 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einem Bootszelt?*

Ich habe auch lange über die Anschaffung eines Bootszeltes (Ehmanns oder BC) für mein K-Maxxi nachgedacht und mich schlussendlich dagegen entschieden. Der Grund: Ich brauchte eh ne Persenning. Was liegt also näher, den Wunsch einer Übernachtungsmöglichkeit hierbei zu berücksichtigen!
Ich habs dann gemacht wie früher im Osten|supergri:

Drei Glasfaserstäbe im Bogen über die Breite des Bootes. Lang genug, dass ich eine lichte Höhe von ca. 150 zum Boden und 110 zur Bug-/ Liegeplattform habe. Ich kann also bequem darunter sitzen, schlafen und kochen. Die Persenning ist mit Tenax-Knöpfen außen am Boot befestigt. Sofern ich im Hafeln liege > Persenning ganz drüber. Bin ich draußen, wird die je nach Wetterlage bis zum zweiten (bei 4,6m Bootslänge 2,5m überdacht) oder dritten Bogen (3,5m überdacht) geöffnet und der überschüssige Stoff ganz einfach unter die Stäbe gerollt. Der ganze Spaß kostet natürlich mehr als ein Bootszelt, baut sich aber deutlich schneller auf und erfüllt eine Funktion mehr. Andernfalls hätte ich Persenning und Bootszelt benötigt. Bei Bedarf kann ich ein Moskitonetz reinhängen. Wer will kann sich Fenster u.ä. einnähen lassen.


----------

